# Ex von Elvis Presley: "Er war der King im Bett!"



## Stefan102 (9 Jan. 2012)

​
Dass Elvis Presley (†42) der „King of Rock'n Roll“ war, wissen wir wohl alle. Dass er aber auch im Bett der King gewesen sein soll, verriet jetzt eine seiner Exfreundinnen, Linda Thompson (61).

Die ehemalige Beauty-Queen war ganze vier Jahre mit dem legendären Musiker zusammen, nachdem er und seine Ehefrau Priscilla Presley (66) sich 1972 trennten. Wie es scheint, führten die beiden eine intensive und sehr körperliche Beziehung, denn Linda kann auch heute nur Gutes von Elvis berichten – besonders aus Bereichen des Schlafzimmers. Von einem TMZ-Paparazzo gefragt, an was sich die Blondine bei Elvis erinnere, antwortete sie: „Seine Großzügigkeit. Er war so ein toller Mensch. Er hatte auch einen tollen Humor. Und er war in intimen Bereichen auch ziemlich talentiert.“ Da ließ der gute Mann natürlich nicht locker und wollte es ein wenig genauer wissen. Er fragte, wo Elvis denn im Vergleich zu anderen Lovern in Lindas Leben stehen würde. Ganz ohne rot zu werden und sichtlich stolz auf ihren verstorbenen Verflossenen, konnte sie sich ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen: „Lass uns einfach sagen, er war der King!“

Na, das klingt auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend. Da muss Elvis Presley ja wirklich einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen haben! Auch eine weitere Exfreundin des Kings äußerte sich in der Vergangenheit dahingehend, dass Elvis Sex wirklich gemocht hat. Natalie Wood (†43), deren Todesursache kürzlich aufs Neue diskutiert wurde, fand Elvis' Fähigkeiten im Bett hingegen nicht sonderlich bemerkenswert. Sie urteilte vor vielen Jahren: „Er kann singen, aber ansonsten kann er nicht sehr viel.“ Man sieht, die Meinungen gehen da weit auseinander, aber eines bleibt natürlich unbestritten: Elvis Presley war ein Sex-Symbol – ohne wenn und aber. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## celebfan42 (11 Jan. 2012)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der späte Elvis noch der King im Bett war, aber welchen Schwanz interessiert das eigentlich heutzutage?!


----------



## JayP (11 Jan. 2012)

viva las vegas


----------

